# Bar Devoted to Female Self-Pleasuring Opens in Tokyo



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2013)

Love Joule - Tokyo's Masturbation Bar | Oddity Central - Collecting Oddities








i have concerns about the girl on the right below


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2013)

Love Joule has already become a popular Tokyo venue for women looking  for a place that encourages them to be more open about their sexuality,  but also for those looking to avoid getting hit-on by men. ''I go because  it is a safe place and I don't have to worry about trying to brush off  men all the time,'' one visitor said.''Add in that it is also a great  place to drink and talk about what we women love to talk about, sex and  guys, that's also a big pull.'' That's actually one of the most appealing  things about this offbeat bar '' there are no men allowed, unless  they're accompanying a woman. So single men will just have to wonder  what's going on inside every time they pass by Love Joule.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 17, 2013)

Barkeep, she'll have the anal and clit stimultor and glass of sake.  I'll have a glass of bourbon and a cigar, please!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 17, 2013)

This would be cool if the Japanese weren't one of the most socially dysfunctional people on the planet. It's just one more way to not have to socialize with people -- especially the opposite sex.


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 17, 2013)

Meanwhile, 2 am outback by the dumpster....


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 18, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i have concerns about the girl on the right below




i still can't not think this photo is saying " a size for everyone" 
small, medium, and omfg i hear an echo.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 18, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> Meanwhile, 2 am outback by the dumpster....



I like that how the actor sells that performance. Look at his face at the very end. It really looks like he's angry and frustrated.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 18, 2013)

Yea, that smells scrumptious, I'd also like to order of some sashimi with my drinks.... ohh, you don't?!  Smells like fish in here.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2013)

DOMS said:


> This would be cool if the Japanese weren't one of the most socially dysfunctional people on the planet. It's just one more way to not have to socialize with people -- especially the opposite sex.



Bets on they have a terd bar somewhere


----------



## maniclion (Jan 9, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Yea, that smells scrumptious, I'd also like to order of some sashimi with my drinks.... ohh, you don't?!  Smells like fish in here.



Japanese women don't smell down there in my experience...


----------



## Christsean (Jan 10, 2014)

Man i has a wet dream about that place.


----------



## cube789 (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## s2h (Jan 10, 2014)

I was in Japan and put on my Oprah tranny outfit...by going incognegro I was able to enter this bar...ordered up a Miller High Life and some pigs feet to not appear to be a imposter...

It was interesting as I listened to Mrs Me-Ah-gee liked to be waxed on waxed off by Danielson's  salty Italian Alfredo seed....

Things got a little out of control when Mrs Hiroshima had a few to many rice wings with hot sauce...well let's just say here gas was fresh from the Enola Gay..

Downside was no OE 40's with brown bags and dice..


----------



## futureMrO (Jan 10, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


>


DJ ill pay for the flight you pay for the hotel, lets go haha


----------



## charley (Jan 10, 2014)

Different Bar.....


----------



## charley (Jan 10, 2014)

Farva , here's Amy Reid...


----------



## charley (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## charley (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2014)

you degenerates


----------



## futureMrO (Jan 17, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> you degenerates


your just upset that their are no pictures of little boys here


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 17, 2014)

DOMS said:


> This would be cool if the Japanese weren't one of the most socially dysfunctional people on the planet. It's just one more way to not have to socialize with people -- especially the opposite sex.


they really are strange folk, I probably already said this but they have vending machines that sell used womans panties so you can go home sniff them and LHJO


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> your just upset that their are no pictures of little boys here



get fucked ya fat cunt, leave the little boys out of this


----------



## KelJu (Jan 17, 2014)

DOMS said:


> This would be cool if the Japanese weren't one of the most socially dysfunctional people on the planet. It's just one more way to not have to socialize with people -- especially the opposite sex.



I remember reading stories about how japan has the least most sexually active young adults on the planet, and it has hit a point where it is considered a threat to the survival of Japanese culture. 

Why have young people in Japan stopped having sex? | World news | The Observer 


Celibacy syndrome in Japan: Why aren't young people interested in sex or relationships?


----------



## charley (Jan 17, 2014)

KelJu said:


> I remember reading stories about how japan has the least most sexually active young adults on the planet, and it has hit a point where it is considered a threat to the survival of Japanese culture.
> 
> Why have young people in Japan stopped having sex? | World news | The Observer
> 
> ...



....


----------



## futureMrO (Jan 17, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> get fucked ya fat cunt, leave the little boys out of this


i think that statement pertains more to you than me


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2014)

look mrs o, you have no mrs o future, you are neutered you homo queer, you fit in real well here, this pertains to you, your a faggot fail whale


----------



## futureMrO (Jan 17, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> look mrs o, you have no mrs o future, you are neutered you homo queer, you fit in real well here, this pertains to you, your a faggot fail whale


we currently have top scientist working round the clock to determine wtf you just said. is english the first language they taught you when your mother crapped you out of her ass?


----------

